# To my fellow Americans



## Dmitri (Nov 4, 2008)

*GO VOTE!!*

(not being political, not saying who to vote for, but go vote!)

/insert funny voting emoticon here


----------



## Chiller (Nov 4, 2008)

What are y'all voting for.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 4, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> /insert funny voting emoticon here


Still looking for funny. But how's this for the interim?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 4, 2008)

Voted almost a month ago! Through mail.


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 4, 2008)

Wish there was someone worth voting for....


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey... I am voting later today after my hubby gets home.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted last week.

It had been 16 years since my last go at it.



Oh my.... what's that?
Looks like an impending train wreck.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 4, 2008)

Voting is one of the most important thngs you can do as an American...make sure you take the time to do so.

On a side note:  Some posts here have more than touched on the political.  I don't want to see this locked, so let's keep this off our own political opinion before a mod has to step in!


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> Voting is one of the most important thngs you can do as an American...make sure you take the time to do so.
> 
> On a side note: Some posts here have more than touched on the political. I don't want to see this locked, so let's keep this off our own political opinion before a mod has to step in!


 

I fixed it.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I fixed it.



Thanks!  Now get out and vote everyone!!!


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

Like I said.. I have to wait til later.. But SOOOO Voting! lol


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Like I said.. I have to wait til later.. But SOOOO Voting! lol



I figured the lines would be unbelieveably long after work, so I made sure I was there first thing in the morning...and there was still a line!  Apparently this is the first time in decades they've seen this in my district.  Very encouraging


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 4, 2008)

Chiller said:


> What are y'all voting for.



We are voting for *$* or *%*


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 4, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> Voting is one of the most important thngs you can do as an American...make sure you take the time to do so.
> 
> On a side note:  Some posts here have more than touched on the political.  I don't want to see this locked, so let's keep this off our own political opinion before a mod has to step in!



I'm not registerd to vote, am I a horrible, horrible person and  should turn in my badge when I leave?


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2008)

Register ASAP so you can be part of the process. 

I did the "early voting" thing a couple weeks ago. Still took 2 hours!  But much better than worrying about only having today to get it done. 

Vote, people! :sun:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 4, 2008)

Did any of you guys get the day off work to vote?  Some places consider today a holiday. Anyone watch SNL last night? hahahahah


----------



## Double H (Nov 4, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Did any of you guys get the day off work to vote?  Some places consider today a holiday



No day off, however, all of the local watering-holes are closed until 8pm, after the polls close.


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2008)

Not me. In my area, polls are open from 7-7. Guess they figure we can work around it.

I would love to see General Elections be a holiday. Hard to complain about voter turnout when it's impossible for some folks to take or miss any time.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 4, 2008)

Double H said:


> No day off, however, all of the local watering-holes are closed until 8pm, after the polls close.



Our watering holes are open, and even if they weren't, I have my own watering hole!


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted last Thursday


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 4, 2008)

What.. in America there isn't a law that states that businesses have to give a certain amount of time to vote?  That's weird!

Go and vote


----------



## kundalini (Nov 4, 2008)

WATER????  

Who's drinking water today?


----------



## Synnove (Nov 4, 2008)

I absentee voted since I just moved.  Today is a holiday for the schools.  I assume they're using the for voting.  

A lot of people here are taking the day off to vote - or at least half the day.  I think it's important to vote and I'm glad so many people are taking part.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

Double H said:


> No day off, however, all of the local watering-holes are closed until 8pm, after the polls close.


 There are some counties up here that the liqour stores and the bars are closed until 10 I think. They are calling it a dry day. I am guessing they don't want anyone to go vote inebriated, thus having an excuse as to why they voted the way they did. We don't want any hanging chad's this year.. :lmao:



Hawaii Five-O said:


> Did any of you guys get the day off work to vote? Some places consider today a holiday. Anyone watch SNL last night? hahahahah


 I saw part of it. I can't believe how much Tina Fey looks like Palin! Talk about remarkable. She did an awesome job, and talk about funny!



clarinetJWD said:


> I figured the lines would be unbelieveably long after work, so I made sure I was there first thing in the morning...and there was still a line! Apparently this is the first time in decades they've seen this in my district. Very encouraging


 
We have a ton of voting districts in my city. Which is odd for such a small city. But oh well. I have never had to wait in line to vote, since I started voting.
But that is awesome that you guys had a line. Congrats for your city!


----------



## Synnove (Nov 4, 2008)

The liquor stores close here at 7pm.  I think you have to plan in advance.  I hope they're open today because we are supposed to drink blue and red drinks as the results roll in.


----------



## Double H (Nov 4, 2008)

I just cued up "Let's Take The Whole Day Off," by Oingo Boingo. Quite appropriate, eh?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 4, 2008)

I see I can still register to vote, but only for the presidential election,hmmm


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

Synnove said:


> I absentee voted since I just moved. Today is a holiday for the schools. I assume they're using the for voting.
> 
> A lot of people here are taking the day off to vote - or at least half the day. I think it's important to vote and I'm glad so many people are taking part.


 

Wow schools are in session here.. Weird...

How on earth do you vote early?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 4, 2008)

This was NC first year with the early vote.  It's state-by-state decision.

You can write or absentee vote as well.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

Synnove said:


> The liquor stores close here at 7pm. I think you have to plan in advance. I hope they're open today because we are supposed to drink blue and red drinks as the results roll in.


 

Hahaha an election drinking game.. Thats funny!


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

kundalini said:


> This was NC first year with the early vote. It's state-by-state decision.
> 
> You can write or absentee vote as well.


 

Oh I see.. I think Idaho is too stupid to have the early vote. 

I know we have the absentee vote, but no early vote.


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

I get to vote for my first time ever!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!

Smoke a cigar: Done
Stay out after city curfew (Legally): Done
Drive other passengers in my car (Legally): Done
Didn't have a girlfriend under the age of 18one
Play the lotto: Done
Fill out something that you have to be 18 to fill out: Done
VOTE: Almost


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

Phazan said:


> I get to vote for my first time ever!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!


 

HOOOORAY!!!! Wow my first time voting was when GW got elected the first time.. WOW!!!


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> HOOOORAY!!!! Wow my first time voting was when GW got elected the first time.. WOW!!!


 
I just hope that the person I vote for (Who I can't say without starting a debate) wins! Then it will make my voting day REALLY special!


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

Just make sure you research the candidates completely and vote smart. And you will be fine.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> HOOOORAY!!!! Wow my first time voting was when GW got elected ...... WOW!!!


In *1789* ?  WOW, You've held up pretty good there Meg.  :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

kundalini said:


> In *1789* ? WOW, You've held up pretty good there Meg. :lmao:


 

:lmao:
SHHHHHHHH!!!! I don't want everyone knowing my real age!!! 
(pssst... I couldn't vote in 1789!! Only men could!!)


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 4, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Still looking for funny. But how's this for the interim?



looks good!


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Just make sure you research the candidates completely and vote smart. And you will be fine.


 
Definitely. Everyone my age is voting for Obama without thinking about ANYTHING. I feel like I'm the only 18 year old who's actually thought about stuff..


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 4, 2008)

Phazan said:


> I get to vote for my first time ever!!!



Grats man!!! 




			
				Big Bully said:
			
		

> Just make sure you research the candidates completely and vote smart. And you will be fine.



Oh, I thought he was voting in the American election. My bad


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

^Hey, Thanks! I'm so happy today


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 4, 2008)

i cant wait till its over so i dont have to watch the campaign commercials anymore


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 4, 2008)

Phazan said:


> I get to vote for my first time ever!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Smoke a cigar: Done
> Stay out after city curfew (Legally): Done
> ...


  thats quite the list:greenpbl:

I went voted too day:salute:, I was still able register for it. There was only one man for the job and I voted for him.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 4, 2008)

It's sad I planned on voting for the first time in a long time this election but it seems I didn't re-register at my new address since last time (I thought I had but didn't find out until to late to register for this election.)


----------



## usayit (Nov 4, 2008)

I was in and out at 7am this morning.....   lucky for me, this is my day off.  I agree, this is perhaps the one of the most important days for Americans.  Makes you wonder why it isn't a national holiday to allow all those a fair chance at getting to the voting booth.  If it was a regular work day for me, it would be a serious issue.  Booths open at 6am and close at 8pm.  I leave for work at 5:30am and don't leave the office until 8pm... I'd have to loose income to make it to the booth.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 4, 2008)

Not that it really matters I live in California Obama gets the vote here by 60% minimum and we're an all or nothing state.


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXY_8cJlGMc[/ame]

Watch^

"Are you a de-uhh de"
"Democrat"
"Oh yeah that's right or what about the uh- other one"


----------



## Yemme (Nov 4, 2008)

I went to vote this morning 5:45am I was on the line for about an hour.  I'm happy I did it this morning rather than now.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 4, 2008)

I went to get Blue Curacao for my blue drinks and the liquor store was closed for the election.  They won't be open at all today.  I'm not used to this, coming from Texas.  

Anyway, I am very eager for the exit polls to start posting in about 45 minutes.  I'll be watching the results for most of the evening.

I'm so glad to hear so many of you voted today.  It's so important.


----------



## Joves (Nov 4, 2008)

I cast my vote for Bob Barr. I dont like either of the two parties.


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't want to start a debate or anything, but I don't understand why people are encouraged to vote. If they don't care enough to vote, how will they care enough to vote smart?? I have a feeling they would just base their vote on who/what their friends vote for, and the incredibly biased commercials they see. =/

Not to mention, Starbucks say they will give people free coffee as an incentive to vote. I know it's just to try to get people to become regular customers, but will people really vote just so they can score a free cup of coffee?? Does anyone think it's incredible that some people value coffee over the next four years of the country they live in?? =/ I'm kinda scared for some people hahaha


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

Synnove said:


> I went to get Blue Curacao for my blue drinks and the liquor store was closed for the election.



They do that in Delaware too (used to live there).  I thought it was pretty strange - "What?  I can't buy beer just because there's an election today?!"


I'm voting for apathy this time around.  This will be the first time I didn't vote.  I don't really care for either candidate that much...


----------



## Synnove (Nov 4, 2008)

I've watched the debates and read so many news articles about the election and I still feel like I could know more about the issues. I think the whole thing is so involved, no one can make a fully informed decision.  But, it's up to us, as citizens to participate in this election process as best we can.  I won't agree with some people's reasons for voting but I'm just glad they're taking the time to make their opinions heard on election day.  

As far as Starbucks, I didn't think of it as incentive as much as I thought it was a reward for standing in line for potentially hours.  I can't imagine waiting hours to vote only to reap the reward of a tall cup of House Blend.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think it's funny/sad that some people (mayors, governors, that sort) are running as GOP because they know a lot of people don't know that the GOP is the Republican party.
They think people won't vote for them if they're a Republican, so they're running as GOP instead.  The sad part is that it works - apparently a lot of people don't know what GOP means/is.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 4, 2008)

I had no idea people wouldn't know the GOP and the Republican party are the same thing.  That is baffling.


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

When is a good time to vote? (To avoid lines)

Or has it already passed? =/


----------



## Synnove (Nov 4, 2008)

Phazan said:


> When is a good time to vote? (To avoid lines)
> 
> Or has it already passed? =/



This year has record voter registration.  As I understand it, there are lines everywhere.  Luckily, I just moved and was able to absentee vote. 

When I lived in Houston, we always had to wait in line because the city was so huge.  

I think, if you show up before the polls close, you'll still be allowed to vote, even if you're still waiting in line after closing.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 4, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> We are voting for *$* or *%*


 
Oh oh...those two thingys again.  So can I vote? :meh:


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

Synnove said:


> This year has record voter registration. As I understand it, there are lines everywhere. Luckily, I just moved and was able to absentee vote.
> 
> When I lived in Houston, we always had to wait in line because the city was so huge.
> 
> I think, if you show up before the polls close, you'll still be allowed to vote, even if you're still waiting in line after closing.


 
Oh thanks. I'm actually still deciding all the stuff I'm going to vote for..Lots of research I still have to do =/


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 4, 2008)

I just voted about 2 hours ago.  My 8 year old daughter was really excited as they have been talking about the election and learning what it is in school.

They had a mock election in her class.  McCain won.

She came with me to see it all.  Not much to see in our area as it is very rural.  Two people waiting when I got there.  It amazes us to see lines and lines of people on the news.  It took me about 1.25 minutes to get through.

They gave my daughter a "I voted" sticker.  She was excited about that.

It is difficult with all the "wanting of change" talk in this country, but not being able to vote for change because 95% always votes democrat or republican.  If you really want change, we need to get away from the 2 party crap that is our government and vote in a way that would be truely different.  But voting that way would be like throwing your vote away because there is no chance of getting away from the 2 party votes.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted last week...I love early voting 

Phazan...I'm thinking if you haven't voted yet (6:00) you may not have time to vote . Polls are already closing!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 4, 2008)

Joves said:


> I cast my vote for Bob Barr. I dont like either of the two parties.


 
Why would you vote for someone who has no shot to win? Isn't that a wasted vote?



O|||||||O said:


> I think it's funny/sad that some people (mayors, governors, that sort) are running as GOP because they know a lot of people don't know that the GOP is the Republican party.
> They think people won't vote for them if they're a Republican, so they're running as GOP instead. The sad part is that it works - apparently a lot of people don't know what GOP means/is.


 
Yeah that is really sad/funny. But it shows you how ignorant people can be.


Phazan said:


> When is a good time to vote? (To avoid lines)
> 
> Or has it already passed? =/


Honey you live in a big city, so there will always be lines.



Synnove said:


> This year has record voter registration. As I understand it, there are lines everywhere. Luckily, I just moved and was able to absentee vote.
> 
> When I lived in Houston, we always had to wait in line because the city was so huge.
> 
> I think, if you show up before the polls close, you'll still be allowed to vote, even if you're still waiting in line after closing.


 
Yeah they will let people vote until the last one has gone through the line. Which is why we don't get the final results until the next day.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 4, 2008)

Kalifornia polls don't close for like 4 hours I htink


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> But voting that way would be like throwing your vote away because there is no chance of getting away from the 2 party votes.



My thoughts exactly.  That's why I decided to sit this one out...

Vote for someone that has no chance at all of winning, or vote for "the lesser of two evils".  Neither option sounds appealing to me.

Maybe it still would have been better to throw my vote away though.  If enough people threw there vote away on the same person they might have a chance.  (Yeah right, like that would ever happen...)


----------



## Joves (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Why would you vote for someone who has no shot to win? Isn't that a wasted vote?


Double


----------



## Joves (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Why would you vote for someone who has no shot to win? Isn't that a wasted vote?


No it is a vote of dissent against two corrupt parties. Besides the Electoral College decides who gets in so, in reality they can vote in anyone they want. Which is why many of us are for eliminating the EC and, leaving elections to the general vote. It is much like trying to get rid of the Federal Reserve, the powers that be will never let it happen.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Kalifornia polls don't close for like 4 hours I htink



I think they all close at 7pm - so in CA that would be 10pm est.


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

The thing I got in the mail says it closes at 8pm. I'm waiting for my dad to get home so I can ask him some stuff (Not political advice) so I know a little of what I'm doing when I get there.


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been online all day deciding who/what to vote for =/


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nothing like waiting till the last minute.


----------



## Joves (Nov 4, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Nothing like waiting till the last minute.


 Its the American way!


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

Yup, I even registered on the last day too!


----------



## usayit (Nov 4, 2008)

Joves said:


> No it is a vote of dissent against two corrupt parties.



What he said..... your vote is still a voice.  Many (including me) feel if you didn't put in the effort to cast an intelligent vote, then you have no right to complain (all talk and no action... a whiner).  The simple effort also fosters a more intelligent voter base which has been a problem in the U.S. for several decades now.  If you have children, then they too will see your non-participation.

I'm a swing voter which keeps me involved in the issues each election cycle... it keeps me interested in an important event.  I've yet to see anything that encourages confidence in the general voting public.  Hearing people say that "I'd rather not vote" because I don't like either of the two parties is not encouraging.  Remember there are other third party candidates, local proposed laws/issues, as well as other seats in public office to vote on.  This election isn't just for the presidential seat.

If anything else... voting is a show of appreciation for those that sacrificed so that we have that right.


What I find interesting is that those that immigrated to this country from areas that give the people little to no voice are the most passionate.   In my office, there are a few that fled the Soviet Union and it is those that seem to be the most knowledgeable during each election cycle.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 4, 2008)

Well if you haven't voted yet you now have the choice of voting for the winner or the loser.

What a historic occasion.

(Ohio and New Mexico were just called for Obama - that's a win, with California, Washington and Oregon)

Best,
Helen


----------



## Phazan (Nov 4, 2008)

I just voted! There were no lines at all.

And Helen B, I'm not paying attention to...ruining my moment ;D


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2008)

The General Election is indeed historic, but it's also an historic event that my fellow TPFer's are able to keep such a thread going without making a mod step in to close it!  

You guys rock. Carry on! 

It's an exciting night!


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

usayit said:


> [...] local proposed laws/issues, as well as other seats in public office to vote on.  This election isn't just for the presidential seat.



OK, I'll give you that - I should have gone and voted on the local stuff, where my vote might actually matter.  I don't know why I didn't, this is the first time (since I was of age) that I didn't vote.  Apathetic is the only word to describe how I feel now.  I honestly don't care who wins (I think we know who that will be) anymore.

Locally, there is one issue I should have voted on.  They want to make my town wet, I should have gone and voted for that.  I'm tired of paying double what a case of beer should cost just because there's only one place to buy alcohol within 30 miles.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, it's over now.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 4, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Well, it's over now.


Yup our time is up :shock:

I wish I could do a poll where comments were disabled, because i have one question about B. O.:shock:


----------



## Paul M (Nov 5, 2008)

usayit said:


> What he said..... your vote is still a voice. Many (including me) feel if you didn't put in the effort to cast an intelligent vote, then you have no right to complain (all talk and no action... a whiner). The simple effort also fosters a more intelligent voter base which has been a problem in the U.S. for several decades now. If you have children, then they too will see your non-participation.
> 
> I'm a swing voter which keeps me involved in the issues each election cycle... it keeps me interested in an important event. I've yet to see anything that encourages confidence in the general voting public. Hearing people say that "I'd rather not vote" because I don't like either of the two parties is not encouraging. Remember there are other third party candidates, local proposed laws/issues, as well as other seats in public office to vote on. This election isn't just for the presidential seat.
> 
> ...


 
usayit,
As I am reading every post in here, I am getting more and more discouraged. I started typing replies then I deleted them because it would be falling on deaf ears. Some people just don't get it, and if it had to be explained, it would just be more frustrating having to simplify it.

I want to thank you for hitting the nail on the head "repeatedly"!

If you don't vote, you have no right to ***** (4 year increments)
Many people died for your rights, the least you can do is take advantage of them while still recognizing them and giving respect.
Kudos to you for this post and thank you for _getting it._


----------



## Phazan (Nov 5, 2008)

Well the person I voted for didn't win, but whatever..Some of my props won!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 5, 2008)

Joves said:


> No it is a vote of dissent against two corrupt parties.



There were other choices on the ballot. And one less vote for a particular party is an endorsement for the other party.


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> I should have gone and voted on the local stuff, where my vote might actually matter.  I don't know why I didn't, this is the first time (since I was of age) that I didn't vote.  Apathetic ......
> ....
> They want to make my town wet, I should have gone and voted for that.....



:thumbup:  Great... I feel like I've done my part.  A couple fellows at work and I frequent political and historical discussions over lunch and smokes.  We enjoy the topics and don't always agree with each other which is part of the fun.    We've spent the better of the last two years trying to get the "youngins" involved in such discussions.  6 months into it and a funny thing started to happen.  THEY STARTED TO ASK QUESTIONS!  Wow.  We continued to share ideas and learned from each other.  Not a single one of them (ages 27 and under) have ever voted in their lives.  This year they said they would.... who ever they voted for I am happy they participated. 

"Apathetic"...  Yes I know what you mean.  I feel it too.  I'm known within my circle as the pessimist (and sometimes related to the famous dwarf named Grumpy).  I hate what has happened in our country but I am critical in hopes that things will improve.  Getting others to open their eyes, make their own decisions, and learn about what is happening is just one way I go about it.... and more importantly, it keeps me from falling into the slump of apathy.   

A friend once reminded me that the word apathetic is derived from the word pathetic.  Then asked "is that how you want to describe yourself?"




btw.. you are from Texas.  I was raised in Sugar Land and lived in Dallas several years prior to moving to the North East.  I always thought the liquor laws in Texas were really strange.   "Dry", "Semi-Dry", "Wet" with loop holes to get around certain laws.  Texas is historically known for the big distrust in big government oversight (hence the a relatively weak powered Governor) which is why I find it strange how such laws ever made it into the books.  Go figure...


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

Paul M said:


> usayit,
> to thank you for hitting the nail on the head "repeatedly"!



I just felt that someone needed to say it in this thread.     Cheers!!!!

On my way into work, CNN was reporting how so many around the world were huddled around news broadcasts watching American's and their vote.  One such country even postponed the broadcast of a football (soccer) game to air the news.  THAT IS SO FREAKIN AMAZING!  Oh how I wish I could sit down with some of those folks, buy them a cup of coffee (or tea), and ask them a few questions.


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2008)

I've only had to make a couple of edits in this thread for comments that crossed the line. :cheer: 

We're making a bit of an exception here due to the historic nature of this election, and we want to let people comment, so PLEASE! - continue to tread carefully and avoid inflammatory remarks so we can keep the thread open. 

Thanks, all.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 5, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Yup our time is up :shock:
> 
> I wish I could do a poll where comments were disabled, because i have one question about B. O.:shock:


 

Ahhh You call him the same thing I do... :er: I am not sure how the American people as a whole could elect a person we know so little about. I was watching Fox last night, and they said, "Well B.O (my own term) is President! I have no idea what he is going to do these 4 years, but he is President!" But the one thing that I noticed is that every single broadcast that I watched in utter disappointment turned this into a racial thing. Which in my book was upsetting. I wasn't voting black vs white, but I wonder if a good majority of people were. Either way, this would have been a historical election, first woman VP or black P. I just hate how the nation is using the racial card as a big deal. So what the guy is black... Get over it!:waiting:


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 5, 2008)

Phazan said:


> Yup, I even registered on the last day too!


 

I had to re-register when I got to the polls. I moved since I voted last and forgot to register. Oh well.. And when I voted there were no lines at all.. When I got there there was only one other person voting.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Ahhh You call him the same thing I do... :er: I am not sure how the American people as a whole could elect a person we know so little about. I was watching Fox last night, and they said, "Well B.O (my own term) is President! I have no idea what he is going to do these 4 years, but he is President!" But the one thing that I noticed is that every single broadcast that I watched in utter disappointment turned this into a racial thing. Which in my book was upsetting. I wasn't voting black vs white, but I wonder if a good majority of people were. Either way, this would have been a historical election, first woman VP or black P. I just hate how the nation is using the racial card as a big deal. So what the guy is black... Get over it!:waiting:



It _IS_ a big deal...a _huge_ deal actually. For the first time in our nations history racism means nothing...we officially past that stage in our nations life. The fact that a minority could win the presidency is amazing and historical event for our country. I am confused as to how someone can not understand that a black man becoming president is historical. Heck, the first black millionare was 'historical'...give the guy some well deserved credit.

 And just to clear things up...NO ONE I know voted for him b/c of his race. I know some people did, but a lot didn't. What do you mean you know nothing about him? Did you watch his and McCains debates? I wonder how you could have voted for McCain if you knew nothing about his running mate :er:. Obama's election marks a new start for our country. 

Hopefully everyone can give him a chance to prove himself. It has been said the he has bi-partisan support, so lets just see what he can do to change our country for the better. If you don't like what he does...vote for someone else next election.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 5, 2008)

In reply to Meg - I'll have to tread carefully here. I think that it's not so much that it was a black v white issue, but that being black did not prevent him from being elected President.

Best,
Helen


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't forget....  (everyone does)

He's half white.

My former Haitian boss has 4 kids with his white wife.  3 of his kids look like him and 1 looks like his mother.  He used to joke that his blonde/blue-eyed son is more in touch with the "black" side of his family the the other three.... My son is from Asian and White bloodline.... where does that put him?  I am glad that the election (for the most part) steered away from race.


Obama is a man who is from a family that stretches back to the ancestral home of Kenya.  No different from McCain who is from a family that stretches back to the ancestral home of Scotland (I'm guessin).  They are just both extra-ordinary men running for the highest seat in the nation.

In the end... this election is a HUGE and I mean HUGE step in U.S. history.   Its big enough that even some friends of mine who grew up in a very racist household summed up enough courage to go beyond their parents.


----------



## Artograph (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats, Americans!! I look forward to seeing what the future holds!

:smileys:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 5, 2008)

I just heard something funny.  We had a delivery here, and the driver was one of y'all.  He said....O'bummer Obama got in. :lmao::lmao:
  So does that mean Bill and Monica are oot now.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 5, 2008)

ATXshots said:


> It _IS_ a big deal...a _huge_ deal actually. For the first time in our nations history racism means nothing...we officially past that stage in our nations life. The fact that a minority could win the presidency is amazing and historical event for our country. I am confused as to how someone can not understand that a black man becoming president is historical. Heck, the first black millionare was 'historical'...give the guy some well deserved credit.
> 
> And just to clear things up...NO ONE I know voted for him b/c of his race. I know some people did, but a lot didn't. What do you mean you know nothing about him? Did you watch his and McCains debates? I wonder how you could have voted for McCain if you knew nothing about his running mate :er:. Obama's election marks a new start for our country.
> 
> Hopefully everyone can give him a chance to prove himself. It has been said the he has bi-partisan support, so lets just see what he can do to change our country for the better. If you don't like what he does...vote for someone else next election.


 

What I am saying, and was trying to say, is that if race wasn't an issue, it wouldn't have been brought up. The country is still racist. Racism doesn't just go whites against blacks or any other race for that matter. It can be visa versa. I know a lot of different races who are anti-white. But all people focus on is how racist the whites are. 
Yes we will have a black president. Yes it is a first. But we should focus on the issues he plans on bringing up to the table vs what color he is. But if race wasn't an issue it wouldn't matter if he was black, or brown, or pink or purple. I didn't focus on color when I voted, I focused on issues. And all anyone knows is that he is going to bring change but no one has specified what change he is going to bring.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> What I am saying, and was trying to say, is that if race wasn't an issue, it wouldn't have been brought up. The country is still racist. Racism doesn't just go whites against blacks or any other race for that matter. It can be visa versa. I know a lot of different races who are anti-white. But all people focus on is how racist the whites are.
> Yes we will have a black president. Yes it is a first. But we should focus on the issues he plans on bringing up to the table vs what color he is. But if race wasn't an issue it wouldn't matter if he was black, or brown, or pink or purple. I didn't focus on color when I voted, I focused on issues. And all anyone knows is that he is going to bring change but no one has specified what change he is going to bring.



Get over it.


----------



## MelodySoul (Nov 5, 2008)

No, race should not matter when you are casting your vote but at least recognize that it is monumental that America elected it's first black president. If race wasn't an issue it would have happened long before now. This is an amazing moment in history and regardless of who you voted for that should be celebrated.


----------



## Artograph (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Race....my 2 cents worth....I wouldn't want to see the election _be about_ *black vs white*, but in this case, it is obviously an historic event...something worth celebrating as well.  Not _because_ he is black, but because (I presume) a great man is now presidnt...who also happens to be black (breaking race barriers).

I suppose the same would be true for a woman president.  You vote for the person, but having the 1st woman president _would be_ a big deal!!  ...Also cause for celebration.

;-)


----------



## Chiller (Nov 5, 2008)

Artograph said:


> Re: Race....my 2 cents worth....I wouldn't want to see the election _be about_ *black vs white*, but in this case, it is obviously an historic event...something worth celebrating as well. Not _because_ he is black, but because (I presume) a great man is now presidnt...who also happens to be black (breaking race barriers).
> 
> I suppose the same would be true for a woman president. You vote for the person, *but having the 1st woman president would be a big deal!! ...Also cause for celebration.*
> 
> ;-)


   I can see it now....24 hour shopping, 365 days of the year.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 5, 2008)

Well congrats to Obama and his supporters.  I only hope now that both sides can work together to a common goal for the first time in recent history.

(I would've said the exact same thing for McCain, btw.)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 5, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I can see it now....24 hour shopping, 365 days of the year.



"A Visa in every purse!"


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> Well congrats to Obama and his supporters. I only hope now that both sides can work together to a common goal for the first time in recent history.
> 
> (I would've said the exact same thing for McCain, btw.)


Absolutely! :thumbup: 

I'm just glad we don't have to sit through the campaign ads anymore.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 5, 2008)

terri said:


> Absolutely! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just glad we don't have to sit through the campaign ads anymore.



You said it... they were getting nasty!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 5, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> "A Visa in every purse!"


 
Dude...it would be your VISA, so be glad y'all didnt get a chicklette in there.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 5, 2008)

terri said:


> Absolutely! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just glad we don't have to sit through the campaign ads anymore.


  Same here..Y'all were cutting into some good TV.


----------



## Dweller (Nov 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Just make sure you research the candidates completely and vote smart. And you will be fine.





Big Bully said:


> I am not sure how the American people as a whole could elect a person we know so little about.



:scratch:

You had 2 years to learn about him. Water under the bridge now, but claiming that the American people as a whole know so little about him is simply wrong.


----------



## Harmony (Nov 5, 2008)

I was watching the BBC World News this morning, and I was surprised to find the whole world watching this election.... LIVE. I mean, even in places not in the US, people were cheering. It's like Obama isn't only America's president, he's become the world's president. 

And I just had to throw this in there: his speech was amazing! (And this coming from someone who would have voted McCain had I lived in the US.) I think we all went "awwwww" when he said that Malia and Sasha had "earned the puppy that was coming with them to the White House."


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 5, 2008)

Harmony said:


> I was watching the BBC World News this morning, and I was surprised to find the whole world watching this election.... LIVE. I mean, even in places not in the US, people were cheering. It's like Obama isn't only America's president, he's become the world's president.
> 
> And I just had to throw this in there: his speech was amazing! (And this coming from someone who would have voted McCain had I lived in the US.) I think we all went "awwwww" when he said that Malia and Sasha had "earned the puppy that was coming with them to the White House."



From all I have seen, he is one of this era's great orators.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 5, 2008)

Harmony said:


> I was watching the BBC World News this morning, and I was surprised to find the whole world watching this election.... LIVE. I mean, even in places not in the US, people were cheering. It's like Obama isn't only America's president, he's become the world's president.
> 
> And I just had to throw this in there: his speech was amazing! (And this coming from someone who would have voted McCain had I lived in the US.) I think we all went "awwwww" when he said that Malia and Sasha had "earned the puppy that was coming with them to the White House."


 
Dont forget....they found Sasquatch in the US of Eh too. 
  If I were one of the American People, and believed in politics, I have no idea who I would of voted for.  I guess Im glad I dont do politics or religion.


----------



## stbernardcom (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think the magnitude of what's happened has really hit yet. He has a lot of expectations laid out in front of him, as the whole world is invested U.S. affairs and relations. Just by being elected, he has already changed so many expectations that minorities around the world have for themselves. And I think McCain's speech was very well done with tact and courtesy...even though I voted for Obama, I have to say that at the end of the campaign I have more respect for McCain than at the start.


----------



## Paul M (Nov 5, 2008)

Personally speaking, I did plenty of research to make my decision and I have to say that the one I voted for didn't get in. I have to say though, Obama is a very good public speaker and is knowlegable, but is he going to make a good president? He definately lacks experience where we need it most (national security)....

My parents used to tell me this as a kid...Now I will say it to everyone that voted for O.B. and wanted change (not knowing if it's good or bad change)...

"Be careful what you hope for....You just might get it...."


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 5, 2008)

All of this fuss kind of makes me wish OUR leaders did interesting things or said things, or just made the news once in a while.  I will hand it to the Americans, their politics sure are dramatic!


----------



## Helen B (Nov 5, 2008)

Paul M said:


> Personally speaking, I did plenty of research to make my decision and I have to say that the one I voted for didn't get in. I have to say though, Obama is a very good public speaker and is knowlegable, but is he going to make a good president? He definately lacks experience where we need it most (national security)...."



Fear is indeed a powerful political weapon. It didn't seem to work so well this time round.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 5, 2008)

terri said:


> Absolutely! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just glad we don't have to sit through the campaign ads anymore.


 
I second that! Those campaign ads were getting vicious!



Paul M said:


> Personally speaking, I did plenty of research to make my decision and I have to say that the one I voted for didn't get in. I have to say though, Obama is a very good public speaker and is knowlegable, but is he going to make a good president? He definately lacks experience where we need it most (national security)....
> 
> My parents used to tell me this as a kid...Now I will say it to everyone that voted for O.B. and wanted change (not knowing if it's good or bad change)...
> 
> "Be careful what you hope for....You just might get it...."


 

Very well said! I completely agree.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 5, 2008)

So I hope this doesn't sound political it is in no way intended that way but did anyone seriously believe that McCain would get elected?  We've had 8 years of Bush be that good or bad I don't really care but right at the end of his term when you know darned good and well he is trying as hard as he can to keep the markets from crashing to give McCain a good chance at the election they crash anyways I truthfully don't think politics had anything to do with Obama being elected I believe it is just a mass reaction to the staggering economy people are having problems so they think change will help (hint most likely it won't).  For other reasons this is the first time I wish I had actually voted.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a pretty politically charged person. Even though I am not yet old enough to vote, I know who I support and why, and I even disagree with my parents on some issues. I am not going to state any of these views, in hope of avoiding a flame war, however it doesn't seem too hard to formulate an opinion on something. Research what it is, and hear pro and con arguments for it and choose which one you like best for whatever reason. At least that's the simplified way of how I do it .


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 5, 2008)

I, as an English Woman married to an American, am glad Obama won. 

That is all.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> I, as an English Woman married to an American, am glad Obama won.
> 
> That is all.



Same here (not the English woman part :mrgreen.


----------



## Joves (Nov 5, 2008)

Well the only good thing is the House didnt get the 60 seats they wanted. What bothers me most is te majority of people in this country only look at the two parties. Those two are the ones that have ruined this country. Granted some of the other parties are out in space somewhere but, not all. What Washington needs is an enema. We need more people up there that havent become contaminated by the Washington culture, which is a complete disconnect from reality.


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

Paul M said:


> Personally speaking, I did plenty of research to make my decision and I have to say that the one I voted for didn't get in. I have to say though, Obama is a very good public speaker and is knowlegable, but is he going to make a good president? He definately lacks experience where we need it most (national security)....



I think the whole national security card has been overplayed and abused to the point that it has become a "get me anything I want" card.  As Helen said, fear is a very powerful political weapon.   

I'm not saying national security is not important nor am I being anti-American and my patriotism shall not be called into question (again another card played way too often)  I'm just saying that the card has been pulled out quite a bit to leverage decisions that has made us no safer and no closer to security.  Unfortunately, illegal immigrants (as much as I agree is a problem which we must resolve) is the next scape goat.



> My parents used to tell me this as a kid...Now I will say it to everyone that voted for O.B. and wanted change (not knowing if it's good or bad change)...
> 
> "Be careful what you hope for....You just might get it...."



Another thing that I've learned over the years.

Insanity can be defined by doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone really think things would be drastically different had McCain won?  I see very little difference between the two.  I think Obama is a better orator, and that was probably a factor in his winning.

Ahh, there are so many things I want to say - but can't.  I don't want to get myself banned.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 5, 2008)

usayit said:


> I'm not saying national security is not important nor am I being anti-American and my patriotism shall not be called into question (again another card played way too often)



I know what you mean.  It pisses me off that it is now "un-american" to question authority.  Anyone who does could be labeled a terrorist and locked up indefinitely.  (Habeas Corpus?  What's that?)

I saw a bumper sticker once...  "Loving your country and loving your government are not the same thing", or something to that effect.

I would say more, but I better not...


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 5, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Does anyone really think things would be drastically different had McCain won? I see very little difference between the two. I think Obama is a better orator, and that was probably a factor in his winning.
> 
> Ahh, there are so many things I want to say - but can't. I don't want to get myself banned.


 
I hear ya....I'll just offer up this little read:


While walking down the street one day a US senator is tragically hit by a truck and dies.

His soul arrives in heaven and is met by St. Peter at the entrance.

'Welcome to heaven,' says St. Peter. 'Before you settle in, it seems there is a problem. We seldom see a high official around these parts, you see, so we're not sure what to do with you.'

'No problem, just let me in,' says the man.

'Well, I'd like to, but I have orders from higher up. What we will do is have you spend one day in hell and one in heaven. Then you can choose where to spend eternity.'

'Really, I've made up my mind. I want to be in heaven,' says the senator.

'I'm sorry, but we have our rules.'

And with that, St. Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to hell. The doors open and he finds himself in the middle of a green golf course. In the distance is a clubhouse and standing in front of it are all his friends and other politicians who had worked with him.

Everyone is very happy and in evening dress. They run to greet him, shake his hand, and reminisce about the good times they had while getting rich at the expense of the people.

They play a friendly game of golf and then dine on lobster, caviar and champagne.

Also present is the devil, who really is a very friendly guy who has a good time dancing and telling jokes. They are having such a good time that before he realizes it, it is time to go.

Everyone gives him a hearty farewell and waves while the elevator rises...

The elevator goes up, up, up and the door reopens on heaven where St. Peter is waiting for him.

'Now it's time to visit heaven.'

So, 24 hours pass with the senator joining a group of contented souls moving from cloud to cloud, playing the harp and singing. They have a good time and, before he realizes it, the 24 hours have gone by and St. Peter returns.

'Well, then, you've spent a day in hell and another in heaven. Now choose your eternity.'

The senator reflects for a minute, then he answers: 'Well, I would never have said it before, I mean heaven has been delightful, but I think I would be better off in hell.'

So St. Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to hell.

Now the doors of the elevator open and he has in the middle of a barren land covered with waste and garbage.

He sees all his friends, dressed in rags, picking up the trash and putting it in black bags as more trash falls from above.

The devil comes over to him and puts his arm around his shoulder. 'I don't understand,' stammers the senator. 'Yesterday I was here and there was a golf course and clubhouse, and we ate lobster and caviar, drank champagne, and danced and had a great time. Now there is just a wasteland full of garbage and my friends look miserable. What happened?'

The devil looks at him, smiles and says, 'Yesterday we were campaigning...

Today you voted.'


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 5, 2008)

Judging from what I saw with impromptu street interviews of every day people, I think the results come down to 3 things with the record voter turnout....

- "Race is no longer an issue in America" as I've been hearing non stop since the election.  Yet, constantly I've seen in the media, why are you voting for Obama?  A - Because he will be our first black president.


- Race falls into this one as well.  I think because of the candidate, a certain minority of the US voted that wouldn't have voted otherwise.

- Change.  Folks on the street, when asked why they are voting for Obama, they say because of change.  When asked what change, they can't answer.  Change has been the buzz word the entire time through this election, but as buzz words normally go, no one could state the change that will come about.  Only that there will be change.


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Does anyone really think things would be drastically different had McCain won?



Without going into a mini-debate over each issue, I see obvious differences regarding the policies each candidate presented during the debates (Iraq, Taxation, Healthcare being the more obvious topics).  We all can agree to disagree.

What I see was the turning points in McCain's actual campaign (not policies):

*) He didn't distance himself enough from the 8 years of Bush policies.  The appearance of lack of "more of the same".
*) Just before the beginning of the financial meltdown, he was on record as stating that the economy was strong.  This is despite what almost every American was observing and sounded similar to what Bush stated prior.  The appearance of being disconnected.
*) When the financial crisis peaked its ugly head into the media, McCain suddenly announced the suspension of his campaign to head to Washington.  The appearance of being brash and abrupt.  The public was looking for a cool level headed individual to take on 2 war fronts, financial crisis, and other major issues facing Americans.
*) His campaign was full of small actions rather than a single culminating strategy.
*) I don't believe members of either party were convinced of his choice for VP who is likely than past VPs to become president because of McCain's age.  You cannot criticize Obama's inexperience without bringing to attention Gov. Palin's inexperience.  
*) Leaks of negative events within his campaign; a bit of strain between Gov. Palin and members of his campaign organization.  

These are all oversights made during the campaign season that overshadowed a very capable individual.  Obama's campaign simply was more organized and better executed.  In the end, both are extra-ordinary men.... regardless who ultimately won your vote.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 5, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> I know what you mean.  It pisses me off that it is now "un-american" to question authority.  Anyone who does could be labeled a terrorist and locked up indefinitely.  (Habeas Corpus?  What's that?)
> 
> I saw a bumper sticker once...  "Loving your country and loving your government are not the same thing", or something to that effect.
> 
> I would say more, but I better not...



Sounds a lot like "I love my country it is the government I'm afraid of"  Just quoting a bumper sticker.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 5, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I noticed is that every single broadcast that I watched in utter disappointment turned this into a racial thing.


  Haha my sister said the same thing! The one question I was wondering is what peoples' actual confidence level is in  B.O. As the news said they interviewed some people a few months ago, and those people said they would not vote obama. But then at election time those same people said they would vote obama.  All I know is I too don't like how superficial they are making this election, like the skin color is the salvation & healing of the nation or something. I have nothing against black people... but its like come on.

I  think  its ironic how they say the nation made a step forward electing a black man, but yet the  Southern states where racism was the greatest in past decades gave McCain the electoral vote. All of them


----------



## Helen B (Nov 5, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I  think  its ironic how they say the nation made a step forward electing a black man, but yet the  Southern states where racism was the greatest in past decades gave McCain the electoral vote. All of them



Isn't that because they tend to be strongly Republican? The great step forward is that being black did not prevent Obama from being elected, not that he was elected because he was black. Countrywide there was a general swing towards Democratic candidates, not all of whom were black. That may suggest that many people voted for Obama because of his politics, not because he is black.

Best,
Helen


----------



## usayit (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with Helen.  Of course there IS racism.. EVERYWHERE.  I saw/experienced it in growing up in the South and I still see it (to a lesser extent) in the North East.  I don't believe that racism was the major factor in the "red" states of the south.  I know at least a specific few southern states have historically been distrusting of BIG government.  McCain's push to link Obama to "Socialism" was probably a factor as well as their conservative leanings.

Perhaps the content of the commercials where I live is different but I saw many trying to link Obama to terrorists, socialists, over bearing liberalism, as well as "wealth spreading"... more so than his race.  Again.. it could be that New Jersey (usually Democratic) wasn't being subjected to those racial type of programing.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 6, 2008)

ah well... the thread was going along fine until one side decided that being mature and adult was too much to handle. Guess some people feel they are so important that everyone needs to know their political opinions, even while most are being polite and leaving their personal politics out of it.

Grow up and get over it. I think, sadly, it's time for a lock on this thread.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 6, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> - Change. Folks on the street, when asked why they are voting for Obama, they say because of change. When asked what change, they can't answer. Change has been the buzz word the entire time through this election, but as buzz words normally go, no one could state the change that will come about. Only that there will be change.


 
Exactly! We have heard all about his history, the fact that he "might" have been born in Kenya. How his wife used to write the seriously radical papers for college. But all anyone really knows about his policies is that he is going to bring about change. But if you ask anyone, (like you said) no one can tell you what the change will be, not all change, is good change.:er:



Hawaii Five-O said:


> I think its ironic how they say the nation made a step forward electing a black man, but yet the Southern states where racism was the greatest in past decades gave McCain the electoral vote. All of them


 
You had to know that was going to happen though. Everywhere has their own racism card and they are still pretty strong down there. Whites vs Blacks and visa versa. In the south the racism card isn't one sided. 



Dmitri said:


> ah well... the thread was going along fine until one side decided that being mature and adult was too much to handle. Guess some people feel they are so important that everyone needs to know their political opinions, even while most are being polite and leaving their personal politics out of it.
> 
> Grow up and get over it. I think, sadly, it's time for a lock on this thread.


 
I don't think that we are getting heated in our discussion. I think that the people in this thread are actually handling the issues very well.


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2008)

It has actually gone extremely well, given the strong voter response nationwide and the emotional component tied therein. 

Given that we have a pretty iron-clad "no politics" rule here, I am going to close the thread. We just wanted people to be able to vent a little before and after the election, but in good conscience I can't leave it open indefinitely. Every time I open TPF I'm bracing myself for a meltdown in here. 

Please let me remind everybody that as subscribers, there is access to a hidden forum where these kinds of discussions are permitted. If you really want to continue this discussion, that is the place for it. :thumbup:

Thanks to all of you for showing the proper restraint in this open forum on such a hot topic. It is greatly appreciated!


----------

